# Farbsuche im Fh.-Dokument



## nutron (11. November 2004)

Hy,

 ich habe in meinem Dokument, eigentlich nur zwei fraben dich ich effektiv nutze, nun habe ich in meiner Farbpalette eine dritte Frabe die ich nicht benötige und löschen wollte, anschliessend kriegte ich die Meldung das die Farbe genutzt wird und ob ich sie trozdem entfernen möchte.
 Natürlich nicht da ich erstmal das Objekt ausfindig machen will welches mit der Farbe behaftet ist.
 Nun habe ich alle Ebenen einzeln aktiviert um das Objekt mit der dritten unbenötigten Farbe zulokaliesieren aber sie war nicht zusentdecken.

 Frage: kann mann sich alle Objeket die eine bestimmte Farbe haben markiert darstellen lassen oder irgendwie anders hervorheben ? 

 MfG


----------



## Night Vision Worker (12. November 2004)

Nein, aber du kannst diese einfach durch eine andere ersetzen, indem du sie auf die nicht benötigte Farbe in der Palette ziehst.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. November 2004)

Hi,
du könntest ja mal str+a (apfeltaste+a) drücken und dann siehst du ob sich irgendwo noch ein Scheitelpunkt oder sowas befindet dem die Farbe zugewiessen wurde und welches eigentlich nicht existieren sollte.

MFG


----------



## nutron (15. November 2004)

10x für die Hilfe.

 MfG


----------

